# 7' wetern unimount TJ



## 99tjer (Jul 20, 2010)

Is there any interest in a 7' unimount setup for a Tj with 4" lift. Plow ,mount, wiring,controller all exc. condition. Included is 2 brand new air shocks for up front.Blade is a standard duty not an suv. Not going to plow with Jeep, got a dump truck . I will take pics tomorrow and post under for sale along with a price.


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Is there any mods because of the lift??? would you sell the shocks seperate? also, a guy by the name whiteplower was looking for this set up.


----------



## 99tjer (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, the link arm on truck side has been extended. And on the lift frame where the hitch pin goes threw, it has been extended. Whole setup is a package. Everything is there , just bolt it up n plow.


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Im very interested in pics of those mods if you can do that. I have a 3" lift and when angled the ends are off the ground a little. thanks..


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

cjshloman;1524255 said:


> Is there any mods because of the lift??? would you sell the shocks seperate? also, a guy by the name *whiteplower* was looking for this set up.


Catchy name he has, if only it didn't also imply racist.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I might be interested and I'm in the area. 

Jasonv - I've also thought that was about the worst name possible.


----------

